# question for the young FAs. how many of you have dated a older bbw/ssbbw?



## gangstadawg (Dec 7, 2009)

how many of you have dated a older bbw/ssbbw and what was the age difference? and how did you feel about it?

well since i started this im 25 years old and im a dating a ssbbw thats 41. at first i thought i would never date somebody that much older than me but ssbbws in my age group are rare (ssbbws in general are rare) and ones built/shaped the way she is are even rarer especially her in detroit. but its not just her body its her personality and her general mentality that really shines so its a win/win. i dont even mind the fact she has kids which is usually a reason for me to say NO to some women but in her case its not a issue and i really like her.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 7, 2009)

I've dated women twice my age. To me age is only a number, its about things you have in common, common interests and physical attraction.

Good luck in finding someone, no matter what the age is.


----------



## gangstadawg (Dec 7, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I've dated women twice my age. To me age is only a number, its about things you have in common, common interests and physical attraction.
> 
> Good luck in finding someone, no matter what the age is.



well the physical attraction is there she is 5ft,2in, 430lbs, pearshaped african american ssbbw with a 83inch booty (i measured). so she is similary built and reminds me of some well known ssbbw web models which before i met her no other bbw/ssbbw i met in detroit was built quite as good. and she has a really good personality and she is intelligent to go with it which in the end is really what counts as relationship material for me. she is attracted to me as well. so since we seem to be compatible i asked should we get into a relationship and she said yes so we are now together.


----------

